# Suche Interessenten für eine Tages-Raidgilde!



## Dhanishta (18. Juli 2008)

Huhu!

Auf diesem Wege suche ich Gleichgesinnte oder besser gesagt Leidensgenossen, die ebenfalls das Problem haben, entweder zu spät online zu kommen oder zu früh offline zu müssen!
Kritikpunkt hierbei ist die übliche Raidzeit von 19:00 bis 23:00/24:00 Uhr.
Für eine "Tages-Raidgilde" strebe ich eine Raidzeit ab ca. 16:00/17:00 Uhr an!

*Warum suche ich?*
Weil ich es Leid bin immer in die Röhre zu gucken wenn es heißt "Lasst uns Kara gehen" oder ähnliches.
Ich möchte mich nicht mit Hero Innis zufrieden geben, sondern möchte auch endlich mal ein wenig mehr von WoW erleben und den EndContent kennen lernen. Und das am besten noch bevor WotLK rauskommt.
Denn es wäre erstrebenswert das Zusammenspiel in Raidinnis zu beherrschen bevor es dann so richtig ernst wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie Stelle ich mir die Gilde vor?*
Zunächst einmal habe ich keine festen Vorstellungen. Es kämen mehrer möglichkeiten in Frage.
Zum einen wäre es natürlich toll wenn sich soetwas auf Seiten der Horde realisieren ließe (habe dort 3 Chars), zum anderen käme für mich aber auch ein kompletter Neuanfang mit allen anderen zusammen in Frage.
Sollte ein Neuanfang angestrebt werden, so ist es egal für welche Fraktion man sich entscheidet, hauptsache die Entscheidung ist weitestgehend einstimmig.
Schön wäre ein PvE-Realm, denn dort kann man ungestört lvln. Wer PvP machen will braucht dazu ja auch nicht unbedingt einen PvP-Realm, denn das "wirkliche" PvP spielt sich ja in den Arenen und BG´s ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie nun alles im Endeffekt aussehen wird, hängt von den Wünschen und Vorstellungen aller Interessenten ab.
Wenn sich einige gemeldet haben, so würde ich ersteinmal zur Besprechung ein altes Forum von mir nutzen wollen, bis man sich dann auf einen Gildennamen geeinigt hat.

*Für wen ist die Gilde geeignet?*
Vor allem für Leute die im Schichtdienst arbeiten - so wie ich. Denn diese arbeiten in der Regel von 6:00 bis 14:00 Uhr oder von 14:00 bis 22:00, Nachtschicht mal ausenvor gelassen.
Wenn man dann noch den Fahrtweg zur und von der Arbeit dazu nimmt, kann man sich ausrechnen wann diese Leute zu Hause sind und effektiv mal Zeit haben zu zocken. Normale Raidzeiten kommen da einfach nicht in Frage.
Natürlich ist auch jeder andere Willkommen der, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die meiste Zeit zur anvisierten Tageszeit hat.
Es soll keine Casual oder Erwachsenen Gilde sein unbedingt, es ist jeder eingeladen sich zu melden, der sich anständig benehmen kann. Da gutes Benehmen ja nicht unbedingt eine Altersfrage ist, möchte ich mich persönlich auch nicht auf eine Altersgruppe beschränken.

*Was biete ich?*

-sollten wir Horde gehen 1 Holy-Priest lvl 70, 1 Mage und einen weiteren Priest im 60er Bereich (dann wäre allerdings nur ein PvE-Realm möglich)
-einen eigenen TS-Server
-ein Forum (es wird ein neues errichtet sobald sich der Gildenname gefunden hat)
-Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit
-Erfahrung in den meisten Klassen

*Was wünsche ich mir von euch?*

-Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit
-gutes Benehmen
-Aktivität


Sollte mir noch etwas einfallen werde ich es hier posten.
Bis dahin freue ich mich schon auf, hoffentlich, zahlreiche Antworten von Gleichgesinnten!

In diesem Sinne....


Dhanishta


----------



## Deathful (18. Juli 2008)

Hi also an einen Neuanfang wäre ich dabei  wenn du mehr fragen hast  icq:476-906-312

Greez


----------



## Dhanishta (19. Juli 2008)

Huhu!

Auch im WoW Forum ist bereits ein Interessent.
Bei einem Neuanfang wäre Allianz bevorzugt, aber ich denke, dass kann man noch später besprechen!


----------



## Zerp (19. Juli 2008)

Frostwolf =)
Hab da auch neu angefangen bin auch noch ned sooo hoch lvl 33 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Dhanishta (19. Juli 2008)

Naja,

33 is ja wirklich noch nicht die Welt, und bei einem gemeinsamen Neuanfang mit sagen wir 10 Leuten für den Start, ist das leveln auch schnell gemacht!
AWerd mal das Forum wieder rauswühlen und später den Link hier posten!


----------



## Zerp (19. Juli 2008)

Yep 33,ist an einem Wochenende gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhanishta (19. Juli 2008)

http://templer-des-drachenorden.foren-city.de

so hier könnten wir uns vorrübergehend sammeln und alles wichtige besprechen, wenn die Gilde dann steht kommt wie gesagt ein eigens Forum mit eigener HP!


----------



## Dhanishta (21. Juli 2008)

Ist immernoch aktuell!
Und umso mehr Leute sich melden, um so ehr kann das Ganze starten!


----------



## Faimith (21. Juli 2008)

Dhanishta schrieb:


> http://templer-des-drachenorden.foren-city.de
> 
> so hier könnten wir uns vorrübergehend sammeln und alles wichtige besprechen, wenn die Gilde dann steht kommt wie gesagt ein eigens Forum mit eigener HP!



Könntet Ihr auch mit Twinks leben? xD..

Weil ich hab nen Main lvl 70ig (Mage auf Eredar) und ne Gilde etc. ^^ das kann und will ich nicht einfach stehen lassen ^.^.

Aber ich würde gerne mit einem Twink zu Euch stossen, falls Ihr so etwas annehmen würdet ^^ wobei die Aktivität 2mal pro Woche entspräche, oder evt. ein bisschen weniger/mehr ^^.

Erfahrung etc. habe ich mehr als genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich würde nen Priester spielen, falls das Ok wäre? ^^ (Ist ja auch nützlich und hab ebenfalls einen Priester Twink auf Zirkel des Cenarius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne mich also aus..) Oder nen Tank ^^ (bei dem ich mich aber net allzugut auskenne xD..)

MFG
Faimith


----------



## Deathful (21. Juli 2008)

also ich habe schon einige 70er aber hab kein bock mehr auf die will wieder bsichen zeit in pre bc verbringen wann wollt ihr anfangen ?
wäre gern dabei ob ally oder horde pvp oder pve ist mir egal^^

bei interesse icq oder pm^^
Nr.476-906-312


----------



## Dhanishta (22. Juli 2008)

Naja also ich wollt schon warten bis sich ausreichend Leute melden, habe persönlich keine Lust vom Regen in die Traufe zu kommen.
Aber das generelle Interesse scheint derzeit nicht wirklich dem zu entsprechen, was ich erwartet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wegen dem Twink, naja ich geh mal davon aus, dass der dann neu hoch gespielt würde, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, dass du höchstwarscheinlich dann ein "Nachzügler" bist, so mehr oder weniger denke ich ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Dhanishta schrieb:


> Naja also ich wollt schon warten bis sich ausreichend Leute melden, habe persönlich keine Lust vom Regen in die Traufe zu kommen.
> Aber das generelle Interesse scheint derzeit nicht wirklich dem zu entsprechen, was ich erwartet habe.
> 
> 
> ...




Auch wenns ein twink ist ^^

ich lvle und queste schnell ^^

also.. egal ob noch mehr kommen oder nicht.. auf welchem server solls losgehen?

Pve oder Pvp?..

Horde oder Alli?

Wir müssen endlich mal Kontra sprechen ^^ ansonsten dauert das noch 4 monate xD


MFG


----------



## Deathful (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Pve oder Pvp?..
> 
> Horde oder Alli?
> 
> Wir müssen endlich mal Kontra sprechen ^^ ansonsten dauert das noch 4 monate xD


 also ich stimme dir voll zu wir könnten noch 4 monate warten  und es werden max noch 2 leut edazu kommen  aber wir abspringen ich hab selber 5x70er
das soll aber nix heißen das wir ja nicht genug zeit dafür investieren da wenn ich raiden meist ab 24 uhr ist *grins* nacht schwärmer halt andere sagen dazu auch freak^^ also mir egal pvp oder pve ally oder horde würde sagen horde da ich bisher schlechte erfahrung mit denn allys gemacht hab da ist horde doch glaub ich mal reifen  lass mich auch dess anderen belehren  also entscheidet euch sonst könen ten wir ja schon mal anfangen Fai

Greez death


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> also ich stimme dir voll zu wir könnten noch 4 monate warten  und es werden max noch 2 leut edazu kommen  aber wir abspringen ich hab selber 5x70er
> das soll aber nix heißen das wir ja nicht genug zeit dafür investieren da wenn ich raiden meist ab 24 uhr ist *grins* nacht schwärmer halt andere sagen dazu auch freak^^ also mir egal pvp oder pve ally oder horde würde sagen horde da ich bisher schlechte erfahrung mit denn allys gemacht hab da ist horde doch glaub ich mal reifen  lass mich auch dess anderen belehren  also entscheidet euch sonst könen ten wir ja schon mal anfangen Fai
> 
> Greez death




Du musst mir nur sagen Wo und Wann ^^ und wir können noch heute abend loslegen xD

MFG


----------



## Deathful (22. Juli 2008)

hast du icq?


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

nööö ^^ ich hasse icq

sag einfach jetzt einen server (würde gerne pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ne fraktion (mir wurst), und GO!

MFG


----------



## Deathful (22. Juli 2008)

Also hab auf Teldrassil gerade ein nachtelf warri erstellt logg dich mal ein pls udn wsp liasanya an^^


----------



## Deathful (22. Juli 2008)

lass uns heute doch um 19 uhr auf dem realm  Teldrassil 
n11 gebiet treffen dann könnten wir alles im ts beqatschen


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> lass uns heute doch um 19 uhr auf dem realm  Teldrassil
> n11 gebiet treffen dann könnten wir alles im ts beqatschen




Gute Idee ^^

Nur Blöd das mein Mikro seit 2 Wochen futsch ist xD.. aber ich bin gut im schreiben ^^ und werde ins ts kommen um zu lauschen xD.

Ok.. Teldrassil 19 Uhr.. bin dabei

Bis dann ^^

MFG


----------



## LifeisPain (22. Juli 2008)

Also zwei Leute san noch en bissl wenig.


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Also zwei Leute san noch en bissl wenig.



Aber immerhin ein Anfang..

Und Anfangen müssen wir halt einfach, ansonsten kommen wir nie irgendwo hin.

MFG


----------



## Deathful (22. Juli 2008)

huhu farith mir ist was privates dazwischen gekommen  komme frühstens um 21 uhr wieder wenn nicht später lass uns lieber  es auf morgen verschieben

Gruß


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> huhu farith mir ist was privates dazwischen gekommen  komme frühstens um 21 uhr wieder wenn nicht später lass uns lieber  es auf morgen verschieben
> 
> Gruß




Mkay.. ^^ np

MFG


----------

